# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Flomax Vs Cialis for BPH

## Rwy

I'm 42 and been on trt for 8 years. I've been under the watchful eye of a urologist for my PSA. For about 4-5 years I have been going back and forth in the 2-3's but mostly 2.5 and under. About 30 months ago I took a 3-month hiatus and PSA came down into the 1's but is back up to 2.47 as of yesterday. Lots of different Dr's and lots of different tests but I've stayed away from a biopsy. Dr and I dont think I have prostate cancer.

I'm having issues with urination at night. I feel like I'm burning, or can't empty, and get up a few times. I asked for Cialis and the Dr said sure. Today I was surpised when I picked up generic Flomax Tamsulosin instead of Cialis.

I need the low down on this drug. I googled it and I dont like all the side effects I'm reading about.

We're expecting our 3rd child next week, and I run a business that has exploded. I can't really add any other speed bumps my way. Let me know what you guys think.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

On Flomax now for radiation induced BPH and can’t say I notice that big of a difference with .4 MG’s per day. I haven’t noticed any negative side effects though either. Nothing more frustrating than then desire to piss and then just standing there feeling like an idiot all uncomfortable, so I’ll continue to take it.

I’ve been feuding my fluid intake at night and making sure to get in an extra pee or two before calling it a night.

My PSA pre radiation was .8 - I’m currently in the 3’s now.

----------


## Rwy

> On Flomax now for radiation induced BPH and can’t say I notice that big of a difference with .4 MG’s per day. I haven’t noticed any negative side effects though either. Nothing more frustrating than then desire to piss and then just standing there feeling like an idiot all uncomfortable, so I’ll continue to take it.
> 
> I’ve been feuding my fluid intake at night and making sure to get in an extra pee or two before calling it a night.
> 
> My PSA pre radiation was .8 - I’m currently in the 3’s now.




I worked out late last night and drank too much water. I paid for it because I pissed 20 times through the night and got no sleep. I ended up taking a pill for the first time and I was that uncomfortable. I def need to make better decisions.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

We all need to make better decisions, lol. You’ll figure it out, give yourself some grace

----------

